# JBL CO2 SYSTEM DILEMMA



## andyt539 (30 Oct 2012)

Hi Guys,
I am new to this site and a keen aquascaper.
I am just setting up my existing tank to re-aquascape and buying all the required items to do this.
I have purchased a JBL PROFLORA 2 secondhand in  good condition with FE bottle and JBL diffuser. My thoughts for the installation of the CO2 in the tank would be to install the diffuser on the side of the Trigon 190 internal filter (by the way all so running external 405 filter) so that the flow from both filters pulls the co2 bubbles into the tank. But after some interesting reading on here the inline atomiser might be a better option. Will the gauge of the JBL proflora 2 which has now been replaced with the m602 I think, be able to cope with the pressure  increase required for the inline as people on here have commented on the inline requiring 2 bar pressure to work and the JBL is set to 1-1.5 bar as per the manufacturers instructions. If this is need can I increase the working pressure of my gauge? or do you recommend new gauge.

Many Thanks

Andy


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (30 Oct 2012)

Hi there.

You are correct in thinking that the Up Atomizers require 2.0 bar working pressure to operate. I use the the Reg supplied with the Proflora u401 kit. It has an adjustment screw which allows you to manually adjust the working pressure. There should be a plastic cap on the front of the unit that needs to be removed and situated in the recess is a allen head socket which you can adjust with a allen key to control the pressure. 

If you do want to go down the inline atomizer route (which I would recommend) you should buy the original Up Atomizer, and not the "New and improved" super diffuser. This requires 2.5-3.0 bar and my JBL regulator could not handle the pressure. 

Good luck, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## andyt539 (30 Oct 2012)

Hi Liam,
Many thanks for your comments.
What are your thoughts on using the JBL taifun diffuser on the side if the internal filter and area they any good?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (30 Oct 2012)

Hi Andy.

No, No, and No again.  For a a tank your size (Trigon190) you are going to have to pump some serious gas into it to get the levels anywhere near what you want. From what I can remember they arn`t very efficent either. By the time the bubble reaches the top of the ladder it`s not fully diffused and escapes throughthe top and escapes to the surface. Seriously I would spend £10.00 on either a Ceramic Diffuser, or the UP Atomizer. Plus they look hideous in the tank.


----------



## andyt539 (30 Oct 2012)

Hi Liam,
Point taken mate I won't use the ugly diffuser.
I will check reg tonight to see if it can be altered on pressure as I think its the old style reg before they re-branded the range.

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## TopKat75 (8 Nov 2012)

Hi Andy,
Dont know how you resolved the situation but i thought i'd throw in my 2 pennys worth as i too have a trigon 190. I'm using a jbl 602 and up until a few days ago was using the diffuser ladder with extention with good effect placing it directly underneath a internal power head. i have a drop checker the otherside of the tank and it would be lime green in the morning just before lights on checking back to a normal green as the day went on. With our tanks and the difficult shape we have to allow for more emphasis should go towards delivering that CO2 around the tank not just in it, hence why an internal power head can help with this.
 I've swapped my ladder for an  Easy Aqua 4 in 1 super atomiser today just because i wanted something a little more discrete than the ladder and although i was told i'd have to alter my reg pressure to 2 bar + i found it worked fine with the stock setting of 1.5 bar producing a very fine mist of CO2 which my powerhead scatters around the tank. I wouldnt say its easy on the eye with the micro bubbles wizzing around but it serves a purpose and until i've researched more into the reactors will have to do for now
Hope this helps


----------

